# Master Force router



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Can anyone help find replacement brushes for 2-1/2 hp MasterForce plunge router? I have looked everywhere but with no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried Menards?
Their Masterforce brand has reasonably good customer service in my opinion.


----------

